

Why Vancouver Is Hot for Start-ups - vancitybuzz
http://www.inc.com/christina-desmarais/6-reasons-vancouver-is-hot-for-start-ups.html
Here&#x27;s why Amazon, Microsoft, and Facebook are opening local development offices there--and why you might want to do the same.
======
ricricucit
love the article...and thanks for the mention to ShareDesk!

